# Did this all by myself,



## CaptG (Nov 15, 2009)

I saw an opportunity to do some work in the industrial sector marking metal parts with a laser.    I recently came into a bit of cash and invested in a laser engraver.  I have been studying the industrial side of laser marking parts and I can see a need in my part of the state.  As a side benefit I can now broaden my pen making options.  I have had the machine for 5 days now and am "getting the hang" of it.  Having run out of tools to mark and can not catch the cat, I decided to mark this antler pen after running out of wood dowels to practice on.  Full size Majestic in antler with full bodied elk wrapped around upper barrel.  All comments appreciated.  Thank you in advance.


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Nov 15, 2009)

Looks like you have some fun.
What size laser do you have?


----------



## CaptG (Nov 15, 2009)

Constant Laubscher said:


> Looks like you have some fun.
> What size laser do you have?



40 watt with 16 X 23 work area.


----------



## Mrs Rojo22 (Nov 15, 2009)

Very nice!

Robin


----------



## PR_Princess (Nov 15, 2009)

A big thumbs up on that one Gary!! Looks very nice indeed! 

Five days huh? Wow, that is quite an accomplishment! I know some folks that have had a laser for over a year, and,  as far as I know haven't produced anything! Kudoz to you!!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Nov 15, 2009)

Well from what I heard it takes 5 days just to read the directions, way to go Capt.


----------



## lorbay (Nov 15, 2009)

Very, Very nice. What are you going to charge if we ship the blanks to you.?????
There is a guy in Edmonton, Alberta that charges $15.00 for setup and $5.00 per unit like a small laser print like this one. + shipping there and back.

Lin.


----------



## Rmartin (Nov 15, 2009)

Fantastic!


----------



## Frank Nemke sr (Nov 15, 2009)

May I ask price?


----------



## CaptG (Nov 15, 2009)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Well from what I heard it takes 5 days just to read the directions, way to go Capt.



Directions...what directions??Was I supposed to read directions...hhmmm


----------



## CaptG (Nov 15, 2009)

Frank Nemke sr. said:


> May I ask price?



Hi Frank, price of what?


----------



## simomatra (Nov 15, 2009)

Good stuff Gary, well done you learn fast for a deckie.


----------



## CaptG (Nov 15, 2009)

lorbay said:


> Very, Very nice. What are you going to charge if we ship the blanks to you.?????
> There is a guy in Edmonton, Alberta that charges $15.00 for setup and $5.00 per unit like a small laser print like this one. + shipping there and back.
> 
> Lin.



Hi Lin, at the time I am still learning with a long way to go.  I am not the most confuser literate person around and the more I use this thing, the more I see that I need to learn, so I am not taking on any pen jobs for a while.


----------



## CaptG (Nov 15, 2009)

simomatra said:


> Good stuff Gary, well done you learn fast for a deckie.



Ya got me Sam, what is a deckie?   And I am sure whatever it is I have been called worse, LOL.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 16, 2009)

:bananen_smilies051:   How fun is that!


----------



## CaptG (Nov 16, 2009)

Grizz said:


> :bananen_smilies051:   How fun is that!



Lots and lots.  I have only ignited one blank.....so far.


----------



## SKEETERPROV (Nov 16, 2009)

Do you have the web site or info where you can buy the unit???


----------



## CaptG (Nov 16, 2009)

SKEETERPROV said:


> Do you have the web site or info where you can buy the unit???



www.scottware.net   Owner of the store is Ray and he is very helpfull and knowledgeable.


----------



## Karin Voorhis (Nov 16, 2009)

*Rotory tool?*

Lovely Pen. I was wondering when you lasered it if you used a Rotory tool in the laser to wrap it like that. Did you use a gold leaf to fill it? 
Very nice


----------



## workinforwood (Nov 16, 2009)

Well done Gary!  That pen really rocks. Did you build your own parts too?  If it's a kit, I sure don't recognize it.
  I was just talking to a girl that works at a place with a laser.  She was telling me about how she played with it and was lasering everything she could find.  She started lasering eggs and finally ended up lasering her breakfast sausage!  I was thinking that's a heck of a new market too..imagine if you had a restaurant and lasered peoples egg's, over easy!:biggrin:


----------



## RichB (Nov 16, 2009)

Beautiful job and your not to far from me HE HE


----------



## CaptG (Nov 16, 2009)

Karin Voorhis said:


> Lovely Pen. I was wondering when you lasered it if you used a Rotory tool in the laser to wrap it like that. Did you use a gold leaf to fill it?
> Very nice





workinforwood said:


> Well done Gary!  That pen really rocks. Did you build your own parts too?  If it's a kit, I sure don't recognize it.
> I was just talking to a girl that works at a place with a laser.  She was telling me about how she played with it and was lasering everything she could find.  She started lasering eggs and finally ended up lasering her breakfast sausage!  I was thinking that's a heck of a new market too..imagine if you had a restaurant and lasered peoples egg's, over easy!:biggrin:





RichB said:


> Beautiful job and your not to far from me HE HE



Karin, yes I used a rotary tool and there is NO fill.  The antler was a drop that had a lot of color from age.  I turned the blank, soaked it in peroxide for 48 hours and the long soak turned it almost pure white, just a touch of color was left on the outside.  
The  laser exposed the natural color underneath.

Jeff, kit is a full size Majestic.  I had a friend tell me how he turned a laser down to 1% power and lasered tattoos on his hand.  After igniting a blank there is no way I would try that,lol.

Rich, come on over, would love to meet you.  Bring something you want to burn...er, I mean engrave.


----------



## RAdams (Nov 16, 2009)

Laser tattoos... that sounds fun! I would totally do it! 


nice pen btw.


----------



## Ligget (Nov 17, 2009)

Amazing pen, a real headturner!


----------



## lorbay (Nov 17, 2009)

CaptG said:


> Ya got me Sam, what is a deckie? And I am sure whatever it is I have been called worse, LOL.


 
Gary. I think he is talking about your charter biz,--- I , I , captain as the deckie would say.lol
Lin.


----------



## Karin Voorhis (Nov 17, 2009)

Gary Thanks so super much for your info now you got me going... 

I threw a frozen hotdog in the laser adn put my buddies name and number on it because he liked a girl that worked at a corner hotdog stand  turned out nice. however nasty smell in shop for 2 days forget that ever again.


----------



## jttheclockman (Nov 17, 2009)

Very well done Gary. I see you expanding your field which could mean more demand. Thanks for showing.


----------



## bitshird (Nov 17, 2009)

Neat toy Gary, you doing great for a week, man I wish I had a nice new toy like a Laser. (oh I forgot she doesn't look here)


----------



## thewishman (Nov 17, 2009)

Thumbs up! Nice work - clear and well-defined image.


----------



## Druid (Nov 17, 2009)

Really nice work Gary, great detail!


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Nov 17, 2009)

Very nicely done, Gary. The pen and the image is top shelf. I know you're a great guy, but with a laser engraver, if you didnt have enough friends before, you will, now!


----------



## CaptG (Nov 17, 2009)

You can never have to many friends.


----------



## Rollerbob (Nov 17, 2009)

Gary, sorry I missed this the first time around. Great looking for shizzle!!


----------



## Dan26 (Nov 17, 2009)

Yup, I agree. Great work! Things like that will be a hot seller for sure.


----------

